# Another Bsa Thread With Questions...



## jonkuto (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks in advance for everyone's input to this thread. After searching the web the last week and coming up with nothing, I thought I should post my questions here. I Purchased last weekend in Austria a 1940's BSA bicycle (the seller came from Italy). The bike has an identical frame to the ever popular BSA airborne folding bicycles with the main exception that it is not fold-able. The only bike that I found that resembles it, is the BSA paratroop Model 904ACP, but not that many similarities

https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1946-bsa-paratroop-model-904acp-american-export-model/ 

My bike does have holes where fenders would have been attached and also holes on the top left side of the frame where the brake cable would have ran through towards the rear wheel. I do know that most (all) of the parts on the bike are false - and I will be slowly trying to acquire all the correct parts - I started this thread to only approach the frame. The frame number is - R13244 and is located on the left rear dropout. If anyone needs more photos, please let me know. Thanks again in advance for any and all input! - Jon


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 14, 2016)

Jon, I've only ever come across the BSA 904ACP using the same frame in that era but being a non-folder. Your frame appears identical to it, painted green with random components. 
If I remember next time i go to my storage I'll have a look for the frame number on the 904ACP. I forgot to look when i made the page that you've referenced. It would be interesting if they share the 'R' prefix, suggesting they could have been made at the same time, and that could be why they were the first bicycles to be available for sale by BSA when peacetime production resumed.
Colin


----------



## jonkuto (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you Colin! The seller thought the bike might have been used by a general - or a higher up - that wouldn't have needed the folding option. Your help is greatly appreciated! - jon


----------



## jonkuto (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's a photo of the frame number for reference - and also some photos of some markings I found on the bottom bracket


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's the frame number of the BSA ACP. It has an 'E' prefix. So yours is different.
As yours does not fold, there's no reason why it would have been originally made with folding handlebar or sliding pedals. So the parts you have on it are as good as anything else you might put on it.
If it was made during WW2 for general use, it would most likely have been for the home front, eg airfield hack. The fact it was made before war's end makes it a prototype for what later became the 904 ACP.
Colin


----------



## jonkuto (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you for the photograph for comparison. Would that make this bike extremely rare? Any idea what the markings on the bottom bracket could be?


----------



## Donald Rowe (Sep 28, 2018)

I have just rescued this bike today and it seems to be the same as the one you have not sure of its age or if it has value...its 











not a parabike


----------



## Mercian (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Donald,

It's not the same as the first one in this thread, which is a wartime frame, but is a 1946 BSA 904 ACP, as in the link below:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bsa-paratrooper-model-904acp.125980/

What is the frame number (on the rear dropout), or tell us just the letter in fromt if you prefer.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Sep 28, 2018)

@jonkuto Hi, did you ever finish this bike? It is close in frame number to one I'm working on at the moment, see here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bsa-parabike-with-odd-t-frame-number.138868/

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Donald Rowe (Sep 30, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi Donald,
> 
> It's not the same as the first one in this thread, which is a wartime frame, but is a 1946 BSA 904 ACP, as in the link below:
> 
> ...





Mercian said:


> Hi Donald,
> 
> It's not the same as the first one in this thread, which is a wartime frame, but is a 1946 BSA 904 ACP, as in the link below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Donald Rowe (Sep 30, 2018)

This is the number on the drop link seems shorter than the others


----------



## Mercian (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi Donald,

yes, the number is short. But what is more interesting (to me!) is it starts with a P. It's difficult to find other examples, but the ones I've seen start with an E. BSA serial numbers are difficult or impossible to work out (I've tried), so why yours is a P, and whether there are others like that (I guess yes), I don't know. 

The ones with an E so far were all shipped new to America immediately post war, to help pay for Lend Lease debts so perhaps E for Export model? Just a guess.

You've probably found these sites by now giving a detailed history: (Credit, Oldbike for both)

UK model
https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1940s-bsa-acp-army-commando-paratroop-bike/
US Model
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1940s/1946-bsa-paratroop-model-904acp-american-export-model/

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Donald Rowe (Sep 30, 2018)

Not sure what to do with the bike....is missing the chain guard and the mud guards aren't original....not sure if it has any value


----------



## Mercian (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi Donald,

If you want to restore it yourself, most of the original parts are there.Mudguards are probably standard parts, so relatively easy to find. I suspect the chainguard is too.

 It has value, it is a rare frame. If you want to sell, put it on the sales here (free) or Ebay for a price you'd be happy with. If it doesn't sell, lower the price.

Try contacting this guy, post is from 2015, but he may still be looking, and is in the UK. (Ignore the price he talks about further down, this is obviously about a bike on a post no longer there).

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wtb-bsa-904acp-c-1946-any-condition.79606/

Good Luck,

Adrian


----------



## Donald Rowe (Sep 30, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi Donald,
> 
> If you want to restore it yourself, most of the original parts are there.Mudguards are probably standard parts, so relatively easy to find. I suspect the chainguard is too.
> 
> ...



Thanks I've sent him a message


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi All,

Just to record this unusual post war BSA frame in New Old Stock condition currently on Ebay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/323761645213?campid=5335809022
Photo Credits: koppscycle


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 20, 2022)

Solves the riddle of PC & AS Co. NY badges.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi @Archie Sturmer

Thanks for your additional information. I searched, but couldn't find this badge, could you please link to one?

Best Regards,

Adrian

Later....

I've seen the thread now, Archie. Well remembered!









						ID help please, TOC bike? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Sounds like I have the ultimate Frankie bike! What do you think of the badge?  Not sure what the “P. C. & A. S. Co.” might stand for, but I thought that a CABE member may have recently offered a badge, “Serl” (or Perl?) — so marked on eBay. Also, there is a badge so marked on a “show us your...




					thecabe.com


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 21, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Archie Sturmer
> 
> Thanks for your additional information. I searched, but couldn't find this badge, could you please link to one?
> 
> ...



I am planning on adding this to the  Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles forum. Here's an example 
of one of their head badges.


----------

